# شرح الأوسيليسكوب Oscilloscope



## م رشدي حموده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

​ 
أخواني ، أعجبنى شرح هذا الموضوع بأحد المنتديات ، ورأيت أن أقدمه بمنتدانا عسى أن يستفيد منه كل من يعشق التعامل مع الألكترونيااااات ​ 


*شرح الأوسيليسكوب Oscilloscope* ​ 
يعتبر الأوسيليسكوب من أهم أجهزة قياس واختبار الدوائر الإليكترونية حيث أنه يمكننا من رؤية الإشارات في نقاط متعددة من الدائرة وبالتالي نستطيع اكتشاف إذا كان أي جزء يعمل بطريقة صحيحة أم لا. فا الأوسيليسكوب يمكننا من رؤية صورة الإشارة ومعرفة شكلها فيما إذا كانت جيبيه أو مربعة مثلا. 
الشكل التالي يوضح صورة الأوسيليسكوب وقد تختلف الأشكال من جهاز إلى آخر ولكنها جميعاً تحتوي على أزره تحكم متشابهة.​





​ 
إذا نظرت إلى واجهة الأوسيليسكوب ستجد أنها تحتوي على ستة أقسام رئيسية معرفة بالأسماء التالية:​ 

*عمودي (Vertical)*​ 

*التشغيل (Power)**الشاشة (Screen)**المداخل ( Inputs)**إطلاق ( Trigger)**أفقي ( Horizontal)*والآن لنأخذ كل جزء على حده بشيء من التفصيل​ 

*الشاشة ( Screen )* وظيفة الأوسيليسكوب هي عمل رسم بياني للجهد والزمن حيث يمثل الجهد بالمحور العمودي و الوقت بالمحور الأفقي كما هو موضح بالشكل.​ 





​لو لاحظنا الشاشة سنجد أن هناك محورين هما:​ 

المحور العمودي : وهو يمثل الجهد ويحتوي على ثمانية تقسيمات أو مربعات. كل واحد من هذه الأقسام يكون بطول 1 سنتيمتر.​ 

المحور الأفقي : ويمثل الزمن ويحتوي على عشرة أقسام أو مربعات. كل واحد من هذه الأقسام يكون بطول 1 سنتيمتر.​ 

*التشغيل ( Power )*​ 





​هذا الجزء من الأوسيليسكوب يحتوي على زر التشغيل ومفتاح التحكم بإضاءة الشاشة وكذلك مفتاح التحكم بوضوح الصورة​ 

*عمودي ( Vertical )* في هذا القسم يمكن التحكم بالجزء العمودي (محور الجهد) من الاشارات في الشاشة. وحيث أن معظم الأوسيليسكوبات تحتوي على قناتي إدخال (input channels) وكل قناة يمكنها عرض شكل موجي (waveform) على الشاشة، فإن القسم العمودي يحتوي على قسمين متشابهين وكل قسم يمكننا من التحكم في الاشارة لكل قناة باستقلالية عن الأخرى كما هو موضح في هذه الصورة. والآن لنرى كيف تعمل هذه المفاتيح في القسم العمودي ​ 





​أزرار اختيار القنوات : بهذه الأزرار يمكنك اختيار أي أشارة يتم عرضها في الشاشة. فيمكنك عرض أشارة القناة الأولى فقط أو أشارة القناة الثانية فقط أو كليهما معاً.​ 

زر اختيار نوع الإشارة : بهذا الزر تختار بين إي سي (أشارة متغيرة) أو دي سي (أشارة ثابتة) أو أرضي (بدون اشارة) وفي هذا الوضع يمكنك تحديد موقع الصفر على شاشة الأوسيليسكوب​ 

زر اختيار وضع الصورة : بهذا الزر يمكنك تحريك الإشارة إلى الأعلى أو الأسفل في المحور العمودي​ 

مفتاح معيار الجهد : بهذا المفتاح يمكن التحكم في نسبة قياس الجهد في الرسم البياني المعروض على الشاشة حتى نتمكن من عرض صورة واضحة للإشارات.​ 





​هذه الصورة توضح التقسيمات في هذا المفتاح​ 

لاحظ أنك يمكنك أن تجعل كل مربع في المحور العمودي يمثل قيمة الجهد الذي تضع المؤشر عليه. فمثلا في هذه الصورة وضع المؤشر على 1 فولت فيكون كل مربع في المحور العمودي في الشاشة يمثل 1 فولت. فبذلك يمكننا تحديد جهد الاشارة.​ 





​هذا المثال سيوضح مانعنيه:
انظر إلى هذه الموجة الموجودة على شاشة الأوسيليسكوب وركز فقط على المحور العمودي.
ارتفاع الموجة هو مربع واحد على المحور العمودي. فإذا كنت ضبطت مفتاح عيار الجهد على ا فولت لكل مربع يكون جهد الموجة = 1 x 1 = 1 فولت.
لو فرضنا أن مفتاح عيار الجهد كان يشير إلى 5 فولت لكل مربع وحصلت على الموجة السابقة. فإن الجهد = 5 x 1 = 5 فولت.
*أفقي ( Horizontal )*​ 





​في هذا القسم يمكن التحكم بالجزء الأفقي (محور الزمن) من الإشارات في الشاشة.​كما هو موضح في الصورة نرى أن القسم الأفقي يحتوي على مفاتحين مهمين وهما:
مفتاح اختيار وضع الصورة : بهذا الزر يمكنك تحريك الإشارة يمينا أو يسارا على المحور الأفقي.
مفتاح معيار الزمن : بهذا المفتاح يمكن التحكم في نسبة قياس الزمن في الرسم البياني المعروض على الشاشة حتى نتمكن من عرض صورة واضحة للإشارات.






​هذه الصورة توضح التقسيمات في هذا المفتاح​ 
لاحظ أن هذا المفتاح يحتوي على ثلاثة تقسيمات وهي مايكروثانية لكل مربع على المحور الأفقي و ميللي ثانية لكل مربع وأخيرا ثانية لكل مربع.
لاحظ أيضاً أنك يمكنك أن تجعل كل مربع في المحور الأفقي يمثل الزمن الذي تضع المؤشر عليه. فمثلا في هذه الصورة وضع المؤشر على 0.2 ثانية فيكون كل مربع في المحور الأفقي في الشاشة يمثل 0.2 ثانية. فبذلك يمكننا تحديد زمن الاشارة.






​هذا المثال سيوضح مانعنيه:​انظر إلى هذه الموجة الموجودة على شاشة الأوسيليسكوب وركز فقط على المحور الأفقي.
تستغرق الموجة الزمن بين النقطتين أ و ب لتكمل دورة واحدة. فإذا كنت ضبطت مفتاح عيار الزمن على 0.2 ثانية لكل مربع يكون الزمن =4 مربعات x 0.2 ثانية لكل مربع = 0.8 ثانية.
*إطلاق ( Trigger )* 






​ 
دائرة الاطلاق في الأوسيليسكوب تؤدي وظيفة مهمة وهي تثبيت صورة الموجة على الشاشة حتى يسهل قياسها. وبدون تأثير دائرة الاطلاق فإن الصورة ستكون غير ثابتة وغير واضحة.​كما هو موضح في الصورة نرى أن قسم الاطلاق يحتوي على عدة أزرار من أهمها :
زر طريقة الاطلاق : هذا الزر يعطي خيارين وهما عادي (Normal) و غير عادي. ويستحسن ترك هذا الزر على وضع "عادي" لأن الاطلاق سيكزن تلقائيا والتحكم فيه يكون اوتوماتيكياً.
زر اتجاه الاطلاق : وهنا يوجد خياران وهما + و - . ففي وضع + يكون الاطلاق عند ارتفاع الموجة إلى أعلى أما في وضع – فيكون الاطلاق عند انخفاض الموجة.
مستوى اشارة الاطلاق : بهذا المفتاح يمكن تغيير النقطة التي تبدأ بها الموجة بالظهور على الشاشة وهذا يسهل تفحص أي جزء معين من الموجة.
مصدر اشارة الاطلاق : هنا يمكن اختيار مصدر وكيفية اشارة الاطلاق فمفتاح مصدر اشارة الاطلاق يعطينا عدة خيارات. أهم هذه الخيارات هي:
وضع EXT وهو اختصار External أو خارجي وفي هذا الوضع يكون مصدر اشارة الاطلاق خارجياً. وتغذى هذه الاشارة عن طريق مدخل اشارة الاطلاق الخارجية
وضع HF وهو اختصار High Frequency أو تردد عالي وفي هذا الوضع يكون الاطلاق عند الترددات المرتفعة من الاشارة.

وضع LF وهو اختصار Low Frequency أو تردد منخفض وفي هذا الوضع يكون الإطلاق عند الترددات المنخفضة من الاشارة.

نوع اشارة الاطلاق : في هذا الزر يوجد خياران وهما AC و DC. والوضع الطبيعي هي AC وهو مناسب لمعظم الموجات.
في وضع DC يجب علينا اختيار جهد معين عندما تصل إليه الموجة تبدأ اشارة الاطلاق. يتم اختيار هذا لجهد عن طريق مفتاح مستوى اشارة الاطلاق الذي ذكرناه سابقا.
مدخل اشارة الاطلاق : في حالة اختيارنا لاستخدام اشارة اطلاق خارجية فإننا نستخدم هذا المدخل.



 

*المداخل ( Inputs )* ​ 
يوجد للأوسيليسكوب ثلاثة مداخل رئيسية كما هو واضح في الصورة وهذه المداخل هي:






​مدخل القناة الأولى : عن طريقه يمكننا إدخال الموجة التي نريد رؤيتها في القناة الأولى.​مدخل القناة الثانية : عن طريقه يمكننا إدخال الموجة التي نريد رؤيتها في القناة الثانية.

مدخل اختبار القطع الاليكترونية : هذا المدخل لايوجد في كل الأوسيليكوبات حيث أنه يعتبر اختيارياً. عن طريق هذا المدخل يمكن عرض المنحنيات الخاصة بالقطع الاليكترونية المختلفة. 

و لكن ما نوع التوصيلات المستخدمة لربط دوائرنا بالاوسيليسكوب عن طريق هذه المداخل ؟
يستخدم نوع من التوصيلات يسمى بالمجسات (probes) وهي تأتي بأشكال متعددة حسب استعمالها كما هو موضح بالصور التالية:






​إذا كنا سنربط الاوسيليسكوب بجهاز يصدر الإشارات فإننا نستخدم المجس ذو الرأسين من نوع BNC-BNC حيث نربط أحد الأطراف بمدخل الإشارة في الاوسيليسكوب و الطرف الآخر بمخرج جهاز مصدر الإشارات كما هو موضح في هذه الصورة.​ 






​اما إذا كنا سنستعمل الاوسيليسكوب لرؤية الإشارات الصادرة في مواقع معينة من دائرة ما فيستحسن أن نستعمل مجسا مثل المعروض في هذه الصورة.​ 


 
كلمة أخيرة وهي أن العمل على الأوسيليسكوب يحتاج إلى الممارسة. فكلما استخدم الشخص هذا الجهاز أكثر كلما سهل عليه معرفة أسراره وخباياه.​كلمات دليليهشرح ,الأوسيليسكوب ,oscilloscope , اوسيلسكوب , راسم , اشارة , الأشارة , اوسيليسكوب , الاوسلسكوب , الاسلسكوب , سلسكوب , silicope


----------



## الربيب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ولك الشكر


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور لمرورك العطر ، وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## medlaid (15 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks hero


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## م رشدي حموده (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المردوم12 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## Medoo2007 (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم.....


----------



## م رشدي حموده (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور لمرورك الكريم


----------



## المجبري جالو (7 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## م رشدي حموده (7 يناير 2011)

المجبري جالو قال:


> _بارك الله فيك_


 
شكرااااااااا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م رشدي حموده (9 يناير 2011)

searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


 
نورت الموضوع​


----------

